# I am now on pins...



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

So long as you don't pick her up at 2:30!

Eric


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Thinking good thoughts for your girl


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

She's going to be fine! Refinishing a floor is quite an ambitious project. (Wow!) Let us know when she's home. Hugs from Houston!


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

She'll be fine! Thinking good thoughts. And good luck with the floor - projects are always good to keep the imagination in check.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks all - I have cleaned the floor and tidied up the scratches, as a complete refinish seemed a tad ambitious! If I put the furniture back very slowly, and then go and clean the cloakroom that should be another half an hour... There is special soft chicken defrosting for supper and a comfy bed all ready, although knowing Sophy she will quickly get bored with convalescing!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

fjm said:


> Thanks all - I have cleaned the floor and tidied up the scratches, as a complete refinish seemed a tad ambitious! If I put the furniture back very slowly, and then go and clean the cloakroom that should be another half an hour... There is special soft chicken defrosting for supper and a comfy bed all ready, although knowing Sophy she will quickly get bored with convalescing!



Aww, I feel your pain!
When Tangee and Teaka had dentals I could not leave the vet's office. They set me up in a spare room that they had and gave me updates every 15-30 minutes. I did not leave until my child was back in my arms.
Same thing with Timi's spay. I know it is nutty, but the further away I would get, the more anxious I would become. So hey, if refinishing a floor calms you down, go for it!
(((Hugs)))


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Hugs, oh hang in there. We're waiting along with you.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Oooofff - kind vet phoned as soon as he had finished to let me know all was well! Scale and polish, nothing loose, nothing cracked, no extractions, and I can pick her up in 45 minutes or so! I felt my shoulders drop several inches...

I was very tempted to spend the morning there, TP, but I know from experience that Sophy picks up on my anxiety and magnifies it back. The time I was convinced that she was going into shock after a wasp sting she was a shaking, trembling, panting mess in my arms - and staged a complete recovery within a second of being handed over to the vet nurse! And I thought I was containing my panic remarkably well, too. So I thought she would be more relaxed if I wasn't there, hard as it was to leave her. Plus side is I have got a hell of a lot of cleaning and polishing done!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I was just thinking about Sophy and wondering if she had her dental! I'm glad she came through with flying colors. Our two little dogs are just about due. It's never easy to leave them, but like you, I think of things to stay very busy!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am sorry waiting for news was so hard for you fjm, but I am happy that it all went smoothly. That's great.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

So happy to hear that all went well!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Safe home, and she is obviously feeling a bit woozy and queazy and in need of snuggling - her ears are low, which is always a sign she is feeling under par - so we shall spend a few hours snuggling until she is ready for supper, and all plan on an early night, I think.

Thanks for your support everyone - it is so helpful having people who knowhow it feels!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Awwww you poor thing, being so anxious about it. You are so right about having that anxiety rub off on dogs. They sure do pick up on it. I'm glad everything went well and that you got lots of cleaning done. That's a plus. I'm a nervous person but for some reason, that kind of thing doesn't worry me greatly...a little worry for the extraordinarily rare times something can go wrong. But all in all, it hardly ever does. So, I won't let myself get too worried because after all the dogs in the past I've had went through that or some other surgery or whatever, it's always been okay. Of course, there's that little gnawing in the back of my head, telling me that something could go wrong. So, yeah...a little mixture of trepidation and _"it will be okay woman."_ I hope next time something needs to be done, you'll remember that it will very likely turn out fine and hopefully, you will feel better about it. Anyhow, glad it's all over and her teeth are clean and healthy.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Sophy milked her convalescence for a few hours, wrapped in a warm blanket on my lap with ears and tail drooping, and then smelled the chicken in the kitchen. She scrounged some of my chicken sandwich; snoozed in the sun for an hour; heard my neighbours coming home and dashed out to blag a treat; ate her own supper of chicken and vegetables; found a largish piece of paddywack in the toy box and scrunched that up; followed me round for another half an hour claiming to be starving until I weakly gave in and gave her another piece of chicken which she swallowed whole; hiccuped miserably for a few minutes until I upended her and helped her regurgitate it (I removed it); looked round hopefully for more; persuaded me to get down on the floor and play a silly game of fetch and tummy tickling; and has finally settled down for the evening. I think we can safely say that she is fully recovered!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Glad to hear all is good in Sophy's world!..............Now you can relax ! LOL!


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

ericwd9 said:


> So long as you don't pick her up at 2:30!
> 
> Eric


2:30 = tooth hurtie LOL


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Far too clever a pun for me to work out in my state of anxiety, Eric!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Such good news Sophy came through in fine shape. The diet you feed her must be great for teeth, too .


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

fjm said:


> Safe home, and she is obviously feeling a bit woozy and queazy and in need of snuggling - her ears are low, which is always a sign she is feeling under par - so we shall spend a few hours snuggling until she is ready for supper, and all plan on an early night, I think.
> 
> Thanks for your support everyone - it is so helpful having people who knowhow it feels!



Late seeing this thread( sorry), but I'm so glad Sophie is home and it's all over with for both of you! ((( hugs))). ❤


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

fjm said:


> Sophy milked her convalescence for a few hours, wrapped in a warm blanket on my lap with ears and tail drooping, and then smelled the chicken in the kitchen. She scrounged some of my chicken sandwich; snoozed in the sun for an hour; heard my neighbours coming home and dashed out to blag a treat; ate her own supper of chicken and vegetables; found a largish piece of paddywack in the toy box and scrunched that up; followed me round for another half an hour claiming to be starving until I weakly gave in and gave her another piece of chicken which she swallowed whole; hiccuped miserably for a few minutes until I upended her and helped her regurgitate it (I removed it); looked round hopefully for more; persuaded me to get down on the floor and play a silly game of fetch and tummy tickling; and has finally settled down for the evening. I think we can safely say that she is fully recovered!


Wonderful news!!! ❤


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

So glad to hear all is well!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks again to everyone - we did a quick social call at the vets, and Sophy practically dragged me in to say Hello to everyone and gaze at the treat jar on the counter, so not too many distressing memories either, it seems!


----------

